# Where is my boiler drain plug...?



## 98018 (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi All,

Some of you may know that we have not long got our fantastic Hymer C544K. Went away last week and loved it...we found this forum so useful before buying for tips, and now hopefully some help with a few things we have (or havent) found. A couple that really spring to mind are:

1) Where is the drain tap for our boiler? Is a 1998 model on a Fiat Ducato base. I took the panel up in the wardrobe to expose the boiler where I expected to find a tap....but no joy - I can see the cold pipe from the water tank going in, and the red hose (presume hot water) coming out, but no tap. Anyone have any ideas? Its the separate Trauma boiler and Trauma gas heater. Think its model B10 - I have the manual that came with the M/H, and this shows the position should be just by the boiler...still cant find it though...and getting a bit worried with this typical Easter weather!!

2) The charging system - I have found the 'Elektroblock' under the drivers seat - does this charge the starter battery? I presume it also charges the leisure battery? Are these any good, or is it best to invest in a separate 3/4 stage charger. I have been reading quite a bit on these forums, and am wanting to replace with 2 new leisure batteries, but I would like to know if the existing charging system is any good...?

Sorry about the questions but after a lot of fruitless searching, I can't find these specific questions answered...

Thanks in advance,

John & Fran


----------



## 96410 (Sep 30, 2005)

The boiler drain should be a red push/pull button about an inch high next to the boiler. push switch in to drain boiler.


----------



## 98018 (Mar 7, 2006)

Thanks for the reply Subaru..

Thats what I thought too..but apparently there are 2 different types: the auto frost valve that dumps the water when the weather gets a bit nippy, and the manual dump valve. The one in my manual only shows the manual one...but I guess I could have either.

Its just that I cant see either, or anything that looks remotely like a drain switch.

The boiler is mounted on a plinth, just slightly raised above floor level. Both hot and cold hoses disappear under this, and I have tried to get my hand under to see if I can feel anything, but no joy...I would have thought that it would be somewhere obvious with Hymer...?

Maybe I should sleep in him this week...so my body temp stops the water freezing!!!

thanks again.


----------



## 88992 (May 11, 2005)

If you still cant see it from inside have a look outside the van underneath the boiler and you will see a clear piece of plastic tube sticking out of the floor for the water to drain out that will tell you roughly where the drain is inside.
Dan


----------



## prusling (Nov 26, 2005)

Hi John,
We have the same van as you - the drain plug is below a false floor in the kitchen cupboard; it's a rocker that you can turn horizontal or vertical.
Any other q's, please ask.
Cheers
Pete


----------



## 98018 (Mar 7, 2006)

Thanks Pete!!!

I had seen the false floor under the kitchen sink but wasn't sure what it was. To drain, I take it that you turn off all 12V at the main switch control panel, then open this plug? I presume all the water will drain out, and the pump will not refill the boiler as it is turned off? Is this how you do it?

I suppose to fill you just close the valve and open a kitchen tap with the 12V switched on? 

Are you pleased with your MH too?

thanks again Pete!

John & Fran


----------



## prusling (Nov 26, 2005)

Hi John and Fran,

I initially had fun translating a German user manual as the English version I was given was a mix of photocopied pages from various models! I've just received a pristine English photocopy free of charge from Hymer - I guess that's why we buy them! I just dropped an e-mail to their customer services and asked them. Relevant extract follows (I'm sure they won't mind):

To fill with fresh water (after filling the water tank!):
Below the false floor in the kitchen cupboard
- close white valve cap (not sure we have one of these)
- set valve lever to horizontal position (worked for us)
- switch on 12v mains
- open all water taps and set to "warm" position
- leave all taps on until water flows out free of bubbles
- boiler is filled with water; close water taps
Draining:
- Turn off boiler
- set valve lever to vertical position
- check if water has drained completely (i.e. see puddle under the rear!)

Hope that helps. Any other questions, ask away.

We love our van, but have only over-nighted twice so far...

Cheers
Pete & Jann


----------



## 98018 (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi Prusling - thanks for your reply.

I think I've cracked it...under the kitchen cupboard floor there are 2 taps, both identical looking. I opened them both, opened the taps to warm and a heck of a lot of water drained out. I had drained the fresh water tank so there was no chance of back syphoning...so it must be the boiler which has drained. In a couple of days I'll close the taps, refill the water tank and follow as you suggested.

It's just a bit strange that there isnt a flip up tap / valve like you, Hymer and Trauma suggest - only 2 similar screw valves...nevermin, if this works I'll be chuffed.

Thanks again for your reply!

John & Fran


----------

